# Open Mics



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't believe there is a dump for these yet. Figured I'd start one and see how many we can get posted on here. Open mics open to anyone music and or poetry? I know two in PA. Olga's in small town Coudersport Thursday evenings. And one in Harrisburg at midtown cafe Thursdays and Fridays. I haven't been to either. But just past through coudersport yesterday hitching. Most of ones I find are not exactly alternative or out there music like I'm into and write. Any good I guess, punk and open minded open mics to mention?


----------



## Tude (Jul 5, 2015)

Interesting post. We used to have some bars here that had this and not being "kareoke" places. Years ago most of the bars - even the little bars - I went too had local bands in them - not so much anymore. When I was bartending - my bar business and patronship was up. No bands etc - it got stale real quick. Used to be a place here not long ago here that was open mic for reading/poetry. It was a cool co-op restaurant.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tude your up in buffalo right or somewhere in new York? Not sure but may head up to NY tomorrow


----------



## Tude (Jul 5, 2015)

I am Rochester NY - bought an hour and a half from buffalo. Let me know - I am a couch surfing person  I will PM you my phone number.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh gotcha now. Right on


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 5, 2015)

Any place in my neck of the woods that had it at one time, no longer does.

There's one place that has it, but it's an art gallery that gouges artists to set up there and display their works, so I don't support any event they host.

Wish I had a place...I'd host poetry every weekend.


----------



## Kal (Jul 5, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Any place in my neck of the woods that had it at one time, no longer does.
> 
> There's one place that has it, but it's an art gallery that gouges artists to set up there and display their works, so I don't support any event they host.
> 
> Wish I had a place...I'd host poetry every weekend.


Cool


----------

